# Kingsbury May Festival (Somerset levels)



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought I would bring this very nice festival to your attention.

Details cane be found here Kingsbury May Festival. :wink:

There really is so much going on over the weekend and entry to the festival is free! There is a charge for car parking, £2 from memory last year. They have a band play on the Saturday evening, tickets are only £3.50! This night does get sold out so ring to book tickets of your are interested.

I live about three miles away and attend every year. I have been trying to find a location for a rally, unfortunately I have failed!  There is a very nice local campsite around 1 1/2 miles from the festival. The good news is that is it level to walk or cycle form the camp site details are here Thorney Lakes. I have contacted them and they are not interested in taking a rally over the weekend but individuals can book, if we get enough atattending maybe we could change their minds for next year?

Anyway see what you think, I should be able to answer any questions you have regarding this festival. It really is a step back in time.......

Keith


----------

